# Rumor or not (rasheed/Bonzi)



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

On a local portland news station, they said that Rasheed Wallace and Bonzi Wells have been traded to Dallas for Finley and Jamison ...i didnt hear all of it.

This couldnt be true right, I thought Dallas had to wait 90 days to trade jamison?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think this trade is legit. I am watching the Spurs vs Mavericks, and they reported this trade in San Antonio, so I'm believing what I'm hearing...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think you can't trade a player twice in *60* days, and Jamison was aquired on 8/18, which means it has already been past the required time. This trade has also been reported on a Dallas radio station...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> I think you can't trade a player twice in *60* days, and Jamison was aquired on 8/18, which means it has already been past the required time. This trade has also been reported on a Dallas radio station...


This doesn't seem like a trade to benifit Dallas (altho Sheed would bring them interior D, and since he wouldnt' be the main guy...and he'd get a fresh start).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

A Spurs sideline reporter asked Cuban if the trade was true, and he himself denied it. Cuban supposedly said that if the players were traded, then they wouldn't have even suited up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think the deal slightly benefits us. Rasheed is a better player than Jamison, and at this point, Banzai is better then Finley, who seems strangely tentative this year.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

The trade works on Realgm.com, but is it true? If it is what will the line-up be now?


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Nash
Wells
Dirk
Tione
Sheed

??


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Nash
> Wells
> Dirk
> ...


?? = Delk


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Maybe Bonzi or Sheed will be benched like Antawn.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

What do you Mavs fans think about this? Bonzi Wells is an IDIOT who doesn't like white people...he's turnover prone, lazy, and has a horrible jump shot. At times he gets hot and looks like a star though. Rasheed is a continual underachiever, but he's not one to really make waves as far as complaining for the ball or playing time. In fact, it's almost to a flaw, he doesn't really give a damn. But of course, you've all seen how good he can play!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

deal would suck for the blazers hope it doesnt go down we can get something better


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> What do you Mavs fans think about this? Bonzi Wells is an IDIOT who doesn't like white people


Mavs fans don't believe all that you read, I'm sure you've got some wild-n-crazy posters on your board too. We've got a few over on the Blazer board who are just itching to join a mob. Lucky you they're over for a visite. 

BTW, no way this Mavs pipe dream happens. Portland's management is committed to cutting payrole, and looking at the contracts involved, this deal would greatly increase their bottom line over time. Plus IMO, the Mavs would win big time in the talent exchanged in this hypothetical. 

STOMP


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

i think it's legit, it's not every rumor a trade gets announced on every radio station in the country. Plus NAsh has always been tired of SHeed, not as bad Ainge and Walker, but he has been trying to get rid of him. I think it's a desperation move to try and clean up the Blazers and they can spare wells do to his cold streak, I really don't know where I stand and won't now untill I see Sheed pass. I think the GM Nash is willig to take salary to just clear up their team.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Oohh...Bad Move for Mavs if it happens*

I can't think of a more solid player or person than Michael Finley. To replace him with the likes of Bonzi Wells would be a serious drop off....

If "talent" was all that won championships, the Blazers would have won in 2000, and possibly after that as well. Character counts. Look at the Spurs. Why do you think there have been no takers for Wallace?

I was happy for Antoine going to Dallas, but not if he has to suit up next to these two jokers.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> i think it's legit, it's not every rumor a trade gets announced on every radio station in the country.


...and it's not every rumor that is directly refuted by Cuban like this one was during tonight's Mavs game, but believe what you want.  



> Plus NAsh has always been tired of SHeed, not as bad Ainge and Walker, but he has been trying to get rid of him.


Are you always this off the mark? Nash drafted Wallace when he was the Bullets GM. Recently he stated that he and Blazer braintrust rated Sheed as the 10th best player in the league. He has also stated that he won't be giving him away for lesser talents (like Jamison).



> I think the GM Nash is willig to take salary to just clear up their team.


Yet another thing that Nash has directly stated he won't be doing this season. Do you have any other insights into the Blazers?  

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> deal would suck for the blazers hope it doesnt go down we can get something better


what could we do thats better? Honestly, who are we going to get thats that much better than Jamison and Finley? Seriously.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> BTW, no way this Mavs pipe dream happens. Portland's management is committed to cutting payrole, and looking at the contracts involved, this deal would greatly increase their bottom line over time.


I think Paul Allen might, altho I'm not saying it's 100% true, be seeing the lack of people in the crowds, and the emergence of Randolph, and deciding it's something he's willing to do.

I doubt it, but it could be. Also, Jamison and finley are easier to trade (even though Rasheed would be a free agent at the end of the year...although I'm sure Portland doesn't want to go through another season of alienating their fans)...

so..



> Plus IMO, the Mavs would win big time in the talent exchanged in this hypothetical.
> 
> STOMP


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland isn't going anywhere this season and it would be a HUGE step forward in the PR department. This move might just bring the playoff streak to an end in Portland, but maybe that might not be such a bad thing, atleast Portland fans could blame it on this trade!


----------

